# 93' cobra seven seas chassis manual



## twicelovedtoys (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get one or get a copy ?..thank you


----------



## Browzin (Jun 11, 2007)

Re: 93' cobra seven seas chassis manual

You can try this place, Faxon Auto Literature 3901 Carter Ave. Riverside, Ca. 92501 Phone 800-458-2734 Order on line http://www.faxonautoliterature.com/


----------

